# Stock Michelin tires are the worst tire i've EVER owned



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

these are just terrible. i am ordering tires on monday. don't know what to get. i'd like to stick to stock size so i'm thinking of the BFG TA KO2 but i really need to be able to move in the snow. i am also looking at the cooper dedicated snow tires!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I agree the Michelin's lack in the snow.

I liked the bfg's but found they were getting pricey and seemed to wear out faster that other tires under a loaded down truck.

I like my Bridgestone's if I didn't have them it would be the coopers.


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

Firestone destination at for me


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

jerseydrew;2101542 said:


> these are just terrible. i am ordering tires on monday. don't know what to get. i'd like to stick to stock size so i'm thinking of the BFG TA KO2 but i really need to be able to move in the snow. i am also looking at the cooper dedicated snow tires!


Put a set of KO2s on my 2012 gmc with 20" wheels, they were $1200. They are awsome.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

jerseydrew;2101542 said:


> these are just terrible. i am ordering tires on monday. don't know what to get. i'd like to stick to stock size so i'm thinking of the BFG TA KO2 but i really need to be able to move in the snow. i am also looking at the cooper dedicated snow tires!


My Ford came with Michelins too. Put on studded Cooper snows. Worth every cent.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I've run both the general grabber at2's and the goodyear duratracs both are an awesome tire in the snow, both can be studded as well.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

i really wish the firestone winterforce were available in our size. those were my favorite snow tire. i have run those for the last 5 years.


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

Goodyear duratracs have treated me very well. Bfg's were good also but wore out way to quick for me.


----------



## Conmancounty (Jan 1, 2013)

I have BFG KO's on both of my trucks. My 2500 Silverado I paid 625 for 265/75/16 got them from pep boys because there web sight was messed up. I just bought a set for my 2nd truck paid 722 out the door at belle tire and those were 235/85/16 BFG KO 2. You have to check as many dealers and play them against each other.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Very happy with the new T/A KOs on my truck so far.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I also hated the stock Michelin tires. Then I had them siped and it they are soooo much better now. Best $40 ever. You should look into siping them before buying new tires.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

IMAGE;2101929 said:


> I also hated the stock Michelin tires. Then I had them siped and it they are soooo much better now. Best $40 ever. You should look into siping them before buying new tires.


Siping is a process of cutting thin slits across a rubber surface to improve traction in wet or icy conditions.

Siping was invented and patented in 1923 under the name of John F. Sipe. [1][2] The story told on various websites is that, in the 1920s, Sipe worked in a slaughterhouse and grew tired of slipping on the wet floors. He found that cutting slits in the tread on the bottoms of his shoes provided better traction than the uncut tread. Another story is that he was a deckhand and wanted to avoid slipping on a wet deck.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

IMAGE;2101929 said:


> I also hated the stock Michelin tires. Then I had them siped and it they are soooo much better now. Best $40 ever. You should look into siping them before buying new tires.


Very interesting, Steve. I am ready to bail on the Michelins that come with my Denali. I've got 10k on them and one already was replaced under warranty and now I'm suffering from horrible traction. I need to be in 4wd in 1" of snow or else I'll spin the whole time. They're straight up junk. I'll give your idea a try.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

so here is what i have narrowed it down to...

stock size (265/70r18):

cooper dicoverer M+S or BFG TA KO2

slightly bigger (275/70r18)

Good year Duratrac or Firestone Winterforce LT

i have run the winterforce and know what they are like but being wider and taller not sure if that is the route to go with snow. The BFG are hit and miss and seem not to live very long but the newer KO2 are getting very good reviews and i can leave them on all year long.


----------

